# Are lychees safe?



## Orko (Apr 17, 2011)

I am in the process of building an outdoor enclosure, I have a lychee tree, is it safe, both leaves and fruits?

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Orko:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

What kind of tortoise are you building a habitat for?

As you know, the fruit is edible, but I'm unable to find any info on whether the leaves are toxic or not. Most tortoises should not have fruit.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome, your little aldabra is just around the corner! Good to see you starting to post.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Orko (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you guys!

Anyway this is Fabio and I live in Miami, my enclosure will be for a baby aldabra, thank to my friend Greg!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

One of these.....


----------



## skottip (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabio, I am in Hollywood and I can come harvest those lychees if you are afraid for your tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2011)

skottip said:


> Fabio, I am in Hollywood and I can come harvest those lychees if you are afraid for your tortoise.



Hi Skottip:

Welcome to the forum!! 

May we know your name ?


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 19, 2011)

hi welcome!


----------



## Larry C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Orko said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Anyway this is Fabio and I live in Miami, my enclosure will be for a baby aldabra, thank to my friend Greg!



Another Miami guy here.... Welcome!


----------

